# Hardwater Essentials



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

If you had to bring a limited amount of gear, what could you not go without? Not counting poles, tip-ups, augers, etc. (obviously they are must haves). I'm looking more for extras (cameras, flashers, heaters, lures, equipment etc.) Don't forget to included specific brands if that's what you're into.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My flasher (Vexilar). I could live without the aqua view most days.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well if i not using my house. I would have to say one of those gaint heavy duty plastic sleds. Alot easier than carrying 2 5 gallon buckets a long ways.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fishing without a sonar device is like fishing blind.

#1 - Vexilar (or your sonar of choice.)
#2 - Heater
#3 - Hand/foot warmer packs.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

1- JIFFY ice auger
2- Vexilar
3- Beer!!!
4- More Beer!!
5- Deer Sausage

Everything else is optional. Oh, you may want to bring some poles also. :wink:

BRING ON THE ICE!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ooopppps, I didn't read the OP.  I guess augers and poles are obvious.

Did I mention to bring enough beer......... :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Jiffy....Dont forgrt the BEER!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

In the beginning
there was the word.
And the word was
BEER
and it was good.

Beverages: 12oz., 5%


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was out at the crossing on Lake Ashtabula and they have a new sign I liked. " We sell fishing equiptment by the case or by the bottle."

1. Vexilar
2. Beer


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Vexilar. I'd rather leave my auger at home....You can always borrow someones auger, you can never borrow someones Vexilar!! :wink:

Others,
ATV 
Camera
Mr heater
Headlamp
Grill, deer sausage and a few frostys!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm one of those guys that would never go without my Vexilar...


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

hands down, vexilar.. i have an aqua vu also,,, not even comparable


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

MarCum LX-5 and this year I'll be adding a VS 250 camera to reduce the neck strain of sight fishing, picked up a new Coleman Sportcat heater and Maki Plastics from Lobybaits will be getting a heavy workout as well.
Forgot to add the new Ice-Sentials parka and bibs. Now all we need is ice.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Vexilar. I'd rather leave my auger at home....You can always borrow someones auger, you can never borrow someones Vexilar!! :wink:


AMEN!! :beer:


----------

